# Meeting topics for 2007



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

Something to think about while you're burping up turkey:

Any suggestions for meeting topics for next year?

Nano tanks
Mosses
Algae eating shrimp
"natural planted tank"


I'd be willing to come up with something for the first 2 or 3....but if someone can give a better talk that would be fine with me too


----------



## Mud Pie Mama (Jul 30, 2006)

Growing Aquatic Plants Emersed. 
---- Methods how to; benefits & reasons why to ; how to re-introduce to submerged states; any unique challenges to overcome (ie. mold/ bugs).


----------



## madmax (Sep 29, 2004)

I think a somewhat technical talk on nutrient uptake by aquatic plants would be cool. I don't know how many people in the club get the quarterly TAG journal from the AGA, but there was just a decent article about CO2 and Nitrate uptake in submersed grown plants.

Later,

Tim


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

That would be a cool talk. I have a theory I've wanted to try, if you can bring that issue in next talk I'd like to look at the article.

Definitely another talk on emersed setups would be cool - it's been over a year since the last one.

I also had an idea to do a Southwestern PA biotope tank if people would be interested - we could submit it for the next AGA and easily win


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

A collecting trip is a must, even if that means going beyond our usual spots.


----------



## BillW (Apr 23, 2005)

I would really like to see a guest speaker from another club. Perhaps Ghazanfar Ghori from GWAPA.

Bill


----------



## Bob Vivian (Sep 10, 2004)

Bill, what specifically would you like Gazanfar to address?
I think he would have a lot to offer as a presenter and we know him well enough to approach him. And what with the Club's bulging coffers, we could provide him with expenses.
Anyone with other thoughts?

Bob


----------



## Bob Vivian (Sep 10, 2004)

Efren, explain "natural planted tanks". Is it an aquascaping style, or a growing method, or a...?

Kate, we may very well be due for an update on emersed growth. Anyone want to second it, third it?

Bob


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

emersed growth talk = good

Natural planted tank is, from what I've gathered, the Walstad method - soil-based substrate, low light, no nutrient supplementation, fewer water changes. There has been some "hybrid" tanks being tried (i.e. soil substrate with high light + CO2), much like AaronT and Kate have been doing.

I'd like to try one out, but I'm going to get my current tanks in order first.


----------



## BillW (Apr 23, 2005)

Bob Vivian said:


> Bill, what specifically would you like Gazanfar to address?
> I think he would have a lot to offer as a presenter and we know him well enough to approach him. And what with the Club's bulging coffers, we could provide him with expenses.
> Anyone with other thoughts?
> 
> Bob


I say contact him and ask what topics he would like to talk about then pick one of those.

Bill


----------



## BillW (Apr 23, 2005)

hooha said:


> emersed growth talk = good
> 
> Natural planted tank is, from what I've gathered, the Walstad method - soil-based substrate, low light, no nutrient supplementation, fewer water changes. There has been some "hybrid" tanks being tried (i.e. soil substrate with high light + CO2), much like AaronT and Kate have been doing.
> 
> I'd like to try one out, but I'm going to get my current tanks in order first.


I agree, emersed growth and natural tanks are topics I would like to hear about.

Bill


----------



## Bob Vivian (Sep 10, 2004)

Would anyone like to present either or both of these topics? Tim, Kate, Efren?


Bob


----------



## Bob Vivian (Sep 10, 2004)

That's reasonable, Bill.

Cavan is contacting Gazanfar to see if he is available.

Bob


----------



## madmax (Sep 29, 2004)

We should probably do a talk about easy/low-light plants. I can do a talk on this or emersed setups. Also, I agree with Cavan that we should have a collecting trip in the future. We should schedule something like three or four months in advance so that people can make plans to go.


Later,

Tim


----------



## cydric (Nov 1, 2006)

madmax said:


> We should probably do a talk about easy/low-light plants.


Agrees with Tim  but that's just me.


----------



## IndianaSam (Mar 25, 2005)

madmax said:


> Also, I agree with Cavan that we should have a collecting trip in the future. *We should schedule something like three or four months in advance so that people can make plans to go*.


I couldn't agree more. I always have to miss the trips because I hear about them only a week or so beforehand (sometimes days beforehand). That's really not enough time for me to make arrangements for work/kids/wife/etc. It sucks too, 'cause I really want to go on a collecting trip.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I'm working on having it in my basement next to my new 75 gallon farm. I'll talk about things like leaf arrangement, taxonomy and so on. 

Any collecting trip should be July or later to give things a chance to fill in.


----------



## BillW (Apr 23, 2005)

Cavan Allen said:


> I'm working on having it in my basement next to my new 75 gallon farm. I'll talk about things like leaf arrangement, taxonomy and so on.
> 
> Any collecting trip should be July or later to give things a chance to fill in.


That would be cool. I'd really like to see your setup.

Bill


----------



## Bob Vivian (Sep 10, 2004)

Cavan, any developements re having the Jan. meeting at your place?

Bob


----------

